# what was the worst furry convention ever?



## Dolox (Dec 11, 2021)

tell me im curious


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2021)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Supernova24 (Jan 1, 2022)

Pafcon


----------



## Raever (Jan 6, 2022)

Oh ~ internet historian, you never let me down.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jan 6, 2022)

Come on- it doesn’t even need to be said-
Also I see your internet historian video and raise you an Izzzyzzz video


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2022)

Was gonna say Rainfurrest, but that shit's already mentioned, so..


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 6, 2022)

When ur mom met your dad.


----------



## Outré (Jan 6, 2022)

Rainfurrest looks pretty awful… they should bring it back.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

One that deserves a mention is the 2014 Midwest FurFest chlorine attack.

Some horrible person sent 19 people to the hospital that day. It was really bad, but thankfully nobody died.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

The one near where I live currently canceled due to Covid but they did a giant Zoom meeting and it was BAD


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 18, 2022)

anthrocon 2020 cause that was supposed to be my first con ever but then covid happened so no con for me

the 2021 anthrocon online was pretty cool, even tho I missed most the panels I wanted to see cause of time zones and my job
2022 anthrocon, c'mon, I'm waitinggg to go to con first time


----------

